# Rolling pipe tobacco like a cigarette



## Sancho Fuente

Hi all, I recently took advantage of the deal that Scott M posted (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16871). I am more curious than anything on how these taste. I do not want to buy a pipe right now because I have no place to smoke it, and I don't have the time to smoke it. I was wondering if pipe tobacco could be rolled like a cig or a . . . well you know.:w

I go to a tech school, so I would feel better walking outside and lighting a 'cig' instead of packing a bowl. I was wondering if this affects the flavor of the tobacco in anyway. I would still smoke it for the taste and not inhale in case you were wondering. It should burn quicker also right? (has to fit into 15 min. breaks) Sorry if I sound like a big newb, but I was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Eichen

I tried this once to some limited success. I don't roll my own so I made some real ugly, lumpy cigarettes. I used a Dunhill Standard Mild mix mostly b/c it didn't taste like anything to me in a pipe. I figured I might be able to taste something if it were in a different form. Well, yes, it sort of worked. I can't remember how much time it took to smoke. I don't think it was too much more than an average cigarette. The rolling paper definitely made its presence known (I could taste it pretty well). If you RYO pipe tobacco, you may want to choose some stronger stuff to cover the taste/smell of the paper. Also you may want to consider finding a shag cut tobacco since that will be easiest to roll into a cigarette and it's pretty much the same cut as cig. tobac anyway. Avoid chunky and wild cuts. Even ribbon cut is difficult. Good luck.

BTW-- if you smoke pipe tobac in a pipe, you should be able to get away with smoking for, say, 10-15 minutes, letting it go out and re-lighting later. That's one of the benies of pipe smoking. Unless you're smoking a cigar leaf blend you should be able to get away with this, unlike with a cigar. Besides, once you're out there with the pipe, everyone'll be asking you for answers on the next test!


----------



## Warhorse545

I have tried it a few times and it works kind of ok. Your going to have to let the pipe tobacco dry out a little. fresh pipe tobacco is a tad to moist to burn real well. 

I too jumped on the Scott M posting and waiting for it to arrive. I had a pipe at one time around here, though no idea where the heck it is at.

Might have to get one of those cheap corn cob pipes the local corner store has 

Stacey


----------



## Sancho Fuente

I can just let the pipe go out and it won't stink or have any bad taste. Just curious, where do you store it after you let it go out?


----------



## IHT

Sancho Fuente said:


> I can just let the pipe go out and it won't stink or have any bad taste. Just curious, where do you store it after you let it go out?


leave it in the pipe. won't stink or have bad taste.
knock out all the "burnt" tobacco by poking it with a pencil or something, then tilt the pipe upside down (the tobacco shouldn't fall out if you've tamped it down/packed it well), and you should be left with unsmoked tobacco in the bowl.


----------



## Eichen

I tend to believe that pipe tobac is pretty forgiving stuff when it comes to moisture -- that's to say, I like it dry (much drier than the drug store tobacco) but not dusty. There's a whole technique to pipe smoking called DGT or delayed gratification technique. It's done mostly with Virginia tobacco. I haven't done it on purpose. You light, smoke a while, do that thing that IHT mentions above and let it sit a few hours to a day. Start over and apparently it really brings out the depth of flavor in the tobac. Worth a try. Now all you need is a tweed jacket and some leather elbow patches to complete the ensemble. j/k.


----------



## Lumpold

Aren't Black and Mild's just pipe tobacco in cigarette paper?


----------



## IHT

Lumpold said:


> Aren't Black and Mild's just pipe tobacco in cigarette paper?


not good pipe tobacco, if they are.


----------



## Lumpold

Having just dug out the 4 remaining Black'n'Milds I have from an old 'drug store' trade with Grimmy, these things indeed claim to made from Middleton Pipe tobacco.


----------



## WillyGT

IHT said:


> leave it in the pipe. won't stink or have bad taste.
> knock out all the "burnt" tobacco by poking it with a pencil or something, then tilt the pipe upside down (the tobacco shouldn't fall out if you've tamped it down/packed it well), and you should be left with unsmoked tobacco in the bowl.


If I live it in the pipe, how long can I leave it there until i relight again? Just cause a few times i couldnt finish the bowl and threw away the remaining tobacco.

and another quickie, If i just finished a bowl is it safe to light another one or does it have to rest for a while ( hours, day ?)

Thanks

Carlos Sanchez


----------



## IHT

WillyGT said:


> If I live it in the pipe, how long can I leave it there until i relight again? Just cause a few times i couldnt finish the bowl and threw away the remaining tobacco.
> *IHT - i just smoked the other half of a bowl i lit initally yesterday. so, it stayed there an additional 24+ hours. it was fine.*
> 
> and another quickie, If i just finished a bowl is it safe to light another one or does it have to rest for a while ( hours, day ?)
> *IHT - reportedly, smoking back to back bowls can cause your pipe to get too hot and crack (especially meerschaums). also, i've read (doesn't make it correct) that it's best to smoke a pipe only once every 4 days. but i'm not sure if that's a big deal or not and i don't know why/where i've read it.*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carlos Sanchez


in the quote, my reply is.


----------



## Jeff

IHT said:


> in the quote, my reply is.


Thanks Yoda.  I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## IHT

Jeff said:


> Thanks Yoda.  I was wondering the same thing.


jeff, you never replied to my last PM about the Vanilla Cream. did you order a tin, or do you need to sample some?


----------



## Jeff

IHT said:


> jeff, you never replied to my last PM about the Vanilla Cream. did you order a tin, or do you need to sample some?


Sorry about that. I havn't ordered a tin yet and would love to sample a bit before I buy. Is it the Macbarens?


----------



## IHT

Jeff said:


> Sorry about that. I havn't ordered a tin yet and would love to sample a bit before I buy. Is it the Macbarens?


yep. i'll send you a small sample.


----------



## WillyGT

IHT said:


> in the quote, my reply is.


Thanks, I had the doubt, and didnt want to ruin the pipe or something


----------



## DrStrangelove

When I started smoking cigarettes when I was 15 I rolled my own using American Spirit or Bali Shag (I've attributed my preference to stronger tobaccos ever since because of this). Although I don't smoke cigarettes anymore, I considered myself a cigarette rolling pro :w and from time to time would roll up pipe tobacco that I came across. If it's not too wet, it works fine if you can roll a good cigarette. When I smoked cigarettes, I stopped rolling my own after a point - but still, I'll roll the best damn cigarette you've ever seen. 

I put down pipes and pick them up a day later all the time. I would reccomend just smoking it for a minute during your break and then putting in your pocket and saving the rest of the bowl for later. Theres nothing like walking inside with a smoldering pipe in your pocket, I feel like its the only time I ever get to smoke inside anymore.


----------



## Aielo

I've tried rolling pipe tobacco like a cigarette and it works pretty well. I'm really bad at hand rolling, so I use a cigarette rolling machine. Even though the tobacco is shredded thicker than cigarette tobacco, it works pretty well in the machine.


----------



## WillyGT

I bought a zig zag pack the other day ( cause of my age the cashier just gave a funny look , she must have thought it was for something else haha) and made a few cigarrettes with the Night Cap tobacco. 

The first one was not good, looked a lot like a joint. The last 2 were better. it was a little difficult to roll but it came out ok. It smoked ok. But something i noticed was that it seemed that since the tobacco was very moist it was releasing moisture or juices and the paper was getting stained. It didnt look very appealing cause it was getting a black/wet look, but i said what the hell it tastes ok . Anyway i prefer to smoke it in my pipe, but it might be a good substitute for a short smoke.


----------



## TheSmallHouse

Aielo said:


> I've tried rolling pipe tobacco like a cigarette and it works pretty well. I'm really bad at hand rolling, so I use a cigarette rolling machine. Even though the tobacco is shredded thicker than cigarette tobacco, it works pretty well in the machine.


Look for 4 Aces Pipe tobacco if you like cigarettes. Just like all the roll your own cigarette tobacco, but not 50.00 a lb. I got one lb bags for just $14.29. Did a little research and only 2.38 tax on it comapared to 24.75 tax on roll your own now. Someone in congress must be a pipe smoker. This is cut just like roll your own, and rolls just like it too.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Let the baccy dry out some and shred it with your fingers or a grinder. Crimp cut tobaccos work the best. Prince Albert makes a good cigarette. I get "Kentucky Gold Bold" pipe tobacco by the pound from Pipes and Cigars and roll packs of cigs in an injector machine. A carton's worth works out to around $15 including cost of rolling tubes.


----------



## TheSmallHouse

SmokinJohnny said:


> Let the baccy dry out some and shred it with your fingers or a grinder. Crimp cut tobaccos work the best. Prince Albert makes a good cigarette. I get "Kentucky Gold Bold" pipe tobacco by the pound from Pipes and Cigars and roll packs of cigs in an injector machine. A carton's worth works out to around $15 including cost of rolling tubes.


My 4 Aces is comming out to around $7.00 to $9.00 a carton rolling it as cigarettes. That figures in the $2.00 worth of Top papers and a little hand roller. I roll one at a time, and don't smoke as much. Only problem is rolling while driving looks a lot like texting while driving. They got a new law here about that to give cops extra reasons to pull you over.

Top has an adjustable hand roller now to roll skinny cigs.:roll:


----------



## Roddy

Actually 4 Aces is pretty good in a pipe too even though it's just repackaged cigarette tobacco. It has a light burley flavor, (or at least my bag did). I paid $6.09 for a 6 oz bag. Golden Harvest Robust Blend is about the same and about the same price too. Stay away from the blackberry blend. It didn't bite me but the blackberry taste is so strong that's all I could taste for hours after a bowl.

Several of the old time brands were made to be smoked in a cigarette too. Prince Albert, SWR, Velvet, etc. They even came with their own rolling papers at one time. The PA is stronger than regular cigarette tobacco but very smooth.


----------



## StufnPuf

Before i got my pipe I had a few baccy's and wanted to try them. I thought they tasted great out of a cig and burned just fine. One was even a flake tobacco and it burned well. give it a try. As long as your good at rolling you should have no problems.


----------



## juni

I just imagined rolling a flake tobacco into a cigar.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I tried this idea and it would be really handy for a short smoke but in my experience the tobacco releases too much moisture to make an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## otto

Sancho Fuente said:


> I can just let the pipe go out and it won't stink or have any bad taste. Just curious, where do you store it after you let it go out?


When I want to carry a packed pipe for later I usually wrap the bowl with foil, I suppose you could do the same and re-use.


----------



## juni

Line your pocket with tinfoil ... hmm, I might actually try this myself...

The tinfoil will keep your pocket from getting a hole burnt into it if the pipe is still glowing. I'm on to something here.


----------



## MarkC

Plus it protects your genitals from the thought rays from Pluto; an added bonus!


----------



## Commander Quan

MarkC said:


> Plus it protects your genitals from the thought rays from Pluto; an added bonus!


And encase Superman wants to take a peek with his x-ray vision.

Back when you used to be able to smoke in public (god if feel my grandpa, saying that) we would roll pipe tobacco up using a zigzag rolling machine and take them to the local restaurant/hangout that had a smoking section, but specifically prohibited pipes and cigars. It was good enough for us at the time.

I just found that old rolling machine about a month ago while I was cleaning out some old drawers, I almost threw it away, but saved it for some reason. Perhaps I'll give it a try with some Altidas aeros I have lying around.


----------



## Punkonjunk

I generally mix pipe tobacco with a little bit of rolling tobacco if I have it, and dust it with some fresh pestled clove, and it smokes pretty good. Smokes for a loooong time, too, like an 8 minute or so cigarette. The clove contributes a little flavor, but nothing like Djarums or anything. Makes it a little smoother, too.


----------



## Damicom3

Just tried some pipe tobacco in my hand powered cigarette injector. I found out the hard way that a coffee grinder(at least the one I have) tended to make the tobacco powder rather then the desired way for a cig. After some research I resorted to a sharp kitchen knife and diced up some ribbon tobacco.

And guess what it worked, a little to moist but some drying time is needed. Plus if I make my own with pipe tobak I won't need to buy the uber chemical laden store brands.


----------



## Jordan303

i'v done this before, and I still do. Its easier if i'm in public or going out just to inject 5 tubes and put them in a fancy silver tin. 

Its not the exact same i's say and the flavour of the paper comes through. And sometimes I clip the filter a bit to.


----------



## phatmax

Now might not be the best time to bring this topic back up, what with SCHIP changes. 

With the new government's focus on electronic communications, I would be willing to bet they are looking for proof that people are doing this.

There are not too many Pipe smoking forums online, so it would be pretty easy to keep tabs on.


----------



## Commander Quan

phatmax said:


> Now might not be the best time to bring this topic back up, what with SCHIP changes.
> 
> With the new government's focus on electronic communications, I would be willing to bet they are looking for proof that people are doing this.
> 
> There are not too many Pipe smoking forums online, so it would be pretty easy to keep tabs on.


They don't care what we are doing with it, they just want "their" $$$


----------



## Brinson

I'm considering trying this. Can anyone reccomend a rolling paper that maybe doesn't taste as bad with the pipe tobacco? Never rolled anything before, but been watching some youtube videos. Also trying to think of a blend to roll...hrm...I've got some of this delicious columbian mocha Mad Hatter gifted me left...maybe I'll try a blend I don't like first to test it out, though.


----------



## jolyrogger

just get some ZigZags from your nearest liquor store, if have never rolled before the easiest and cheapest way to roll is with a dollar bill...

YouTube - How to Roll A Cig w/ a Bill


----------



## IHT

wow, old topic...


----------

